# Call of Duty Advanced Warfare



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Novembre 2014)

Mancano pochi giorni ormai all'uscita di Call of Duty Advanced Warfare, nuovo episodio della serie prodotta da Activision. Uscira' per le piattaforme PC, PS3, PS4, X360, XONE. 

Nel secondo post il trailer ufficiale del videogioco.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Novembre 2014)

Avete mai visto un gioco con una grafica migliore?


----------



## Renegade (1 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Avete mai visto un gioco con una grafica migliore?


Fabry... Sono anni che è sempre lo stesso gioco. Cambia solo il titolo. Online identico, campagne corte e monotone, non cambia niente. Questa serie è stata epica su old old gen, alias PS2. Dal Modern Warfare si è iniziata a perdere.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Novembre 2014)

La grafica è mostruosa, però concordo su chi dice che è la solita solfa da anni. Però vendono e quindi gli sviluppatori non sono mica motivati a sprecare le loro idee...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Novembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La grafica è mostruosa, però concordo su chi dice che è la solita solfa da anni. Però vendono e quindi gli sviluppatori non sono mica motivati a sprecare le loro idee...


Vendono perchè la gente è male informata sul mondo videoludico, e perchè il 90% di quelli che giocano a COD hanno smesso da poco di bere latte dal seno della madre.
La grafica conta meno di zero secondo me in un gioco. Faccio un esempio, in questo periodo sto giocando a Mario Kart 64 (è del '96!!) e ovviamente la grafica non è come quella odierna, ma mi ci sto divertendo da paura molto più di alcuni giochi tripla A attuali.
E' un esempio estremo ma rende l'idea che la grafica fa dire la prima volta "Uaaaaaaau" ma poi serve un gameplay valido.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Novembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Vendono perchè la gente è male informata sul mondo videoludico, e perchè il 90% di quelli che giocano a COD hanno smesso da poco di bere latte dal seno della madre.
> La grafica conta meno di zero secondo me in un gioco. Faccio un esempio, in questo periodo sto giocando a Mario Kart 64 (è del '96!!) e ovviamente la grafica non è come quella odierna, ma mi ci sto divertendo da paura molto più di alcuni giochi tripla A attuali.
> E' un esempio estremo ma rende l'idea che la grafica fa dire la prima volta "Uaaaaaaau" ma poi serve un gameplay valido.


Certo, però se la Activision non fa più giochi decenti (come l'EA con Fifa è per il motivo sopraelencato). Dicendo questo, non voglio giustificarli, prendessero esempio dalla Naughty Dog, dalla Santa Monica che creano sempre videogiochi di ottima fattura.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Novembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Certo, però se la Activision non fa più giochi decenti (come l'EA con Fifa è per il motivo sopraelencato). Dicendo questo, non voglio giustificarli, prendessero esempio dalla Naughty Dog, dalla Santa Monica che creano sempre videogiochi di ottima fattura.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Fabry... Sono anni che è sempre lo stesso gioco. Cambia solo il titolo. Online identico, campagne corte e monotone, non cambia niente. Questa serie è stata epica su old old gen, alias PS2. Dal Modern Warfare si è iniziata a perdere.



Renegade, infatti a me non interessa questo gioco. Non ci ho mai giocato.

La mia è solo curiosità.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Novembre 2014)

La storia dei vari COD e' sempre stata molto bella, mentre il multiplayer ogni anno che passa e' sempre piu' peggiorato, e lo dico avendo partecipato da MW3 fino a Ghost a tornei in Italia con un mio team.


----------



## Doctore (2 Novembre 2014)

da quando ci sono i server dedicati il multiplayer di cod è peggiorato.


----------



## Milo (2 Novembre 2014)

quando esce esattamente? l'ho prenotato e non so nemmeno quando esce...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Novembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> quando esce esattamente? l'ho prenotato e non so nemmeno quando esce...



Esce ufficialmente domani 4 novembre ma gia oggi da quello che ho capito, e' possibile trovarlo per chi lo ha prenotato ( Day Zero)


----------



## Milo (3 Novembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Esce ufficialmente domani 4 novembre ma gia oggi da quello che ho capito, e' possibile trovarlo per chi lo ha prenotato ( Day Zero)



non male, domani corro a ritirarlo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Novembre 2014)

questi giochi sono il cancro del mercato videoludico odierno.


----------

